# Need Advice



## romojoto (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm a newbie with all this HD equipment. I'm in the process of get a HD LCD TV 1080p and will need to get a HD cable box from Comcast. Here's the question...can I use my exisitng S2 80 hr. Tivo to record from the cable box? I'm planning to use a HDMI cable to go from the cable box to the AV receiver to the HD TV and I know I can't record in HD with S2. Am I blowing smoke or can this be done?


----------



## fierobuff (Nov 21, 2006)

To answer your question, yes you can use your existing S2. You will have to use the IR channel changers but it does work. The problem lies in the quality. I am not a complete teckno guru so I can't tell you the specifics but I can tell you my experience which is similar to yours. I recently got a HDTV and was all excited but when I hooked up My S2 to it I was greatly disappointed. The quality was worse then it was on my regular TV. It may have something to do with the high resolution I am not sure. My normal shows were harder to watch because they were blurry and dark. I spent days trying to adjust the picture but eventually lived with it until the S3 came out. I can't be sure this will happen to you but wanted to give you my experience for what it is worth.


----------

